# LED/fluorescent Auto Dimmer Circuit



## Bernhard (Jul 2, 2006)

Moderator, feel free to move this to appropriate section...

Anyone know where can I get LED/fluorescent dimming circuit that can drive certain amount of LED, to simulate sunrise/sunset? 
It means that the dimming function must dim the led/fluorescent very slowly over certain period of time, say around 1 or 2 hour from max output to zero output. 
Another optional useful function, that at the end of the dimming routine, minimal output can be retained to simulate moonlight. 
Is such circuit exist?
I believe commercial off the shelf product exist, but they are outrageously expensive, around $1000 I believe.
Any info will be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance...


----------



## James S (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow, for that kind of bucks you could buy a refurbished computer and run home automation software on it and buy a fancy florescent dimmer and just do some coding. I write home automation software  I do "slow dawn" timings for things like alarms but it would not be difficult with a computer setup like that to do what you describe, in time with the real sunrise/sunset times, for around half the price of the canned devices  And then you'd have an HA computer to do a lot of other things too!

The problem with such a project, is not just the dimmer, florescent dimmers and dimmable ballasts exist, but controlling them...


----------

